# Lee Valley Equestrian



## Cavblacks (23 April 2015)

A friend has booked us a lesson here next week, not been before. Any experiences? Pretty eye-watering at £69 so hoping it's good!


----------



## Pinkvboots (23 April 2015)

They used to hold shows there thats the only time I have been and that was years ago, Last year I used freelance instructor that worked there full time she was very good, the only reason I don't use her now is she can only teach on a Saturday which is difficult for me as far as I know she is still there.


----------



## Cavblacks (23 April 2015)

Cool! Thanks for that


----------



## j1ffy (26 April 2015)

I got back into riding through lessons there (6 or 7 years ago now!). I loved it - very friendly, supportive and some good instructors. Back then it was also cheaper than other places in London, for group lessons at least, but maybe that's changed!


----------



## Cavblacks (27 April 2015)

Thanks! I think my friend booked us both an hour private which is why its so much (at least I hope we have an hour!) so I am hoping that once we've done this we can join a group for a bit less!


----------



## Barnacle (2 May 2015)

Never been there but I live close to it and have heard many positive things... The price is a bit much in my opinion but if it's located conveniently for you, perhaps it's worth it just to save you travel hassle!


----------



## cavalletti (19 August 2015)

Hi,

Does anyone know if Lee Valley offer cheaper livery for DIY etc?

Thanks


----------



## LadyDarcy (3 June 2016)

Pinkvboots said:



			They used to hold shows there thats the only time I have been and that was years ago, Last year I used freelance instructor that worked there full time she was very good, the only reason I don't use her now is she can only teach on a Saturday which is difficult for me as far as I know she is still there.
		
Click to expand...

May I ask the name of the instructor you recommend please, as I am thinking of getting a private lesson there?  Thanks


----------



## QuantockHills (8 June 2016)

I learnt to ride there when I was 11..... but that was 32 years ago..... but they were very good then and i loved the hacking on Hackney Marshes!


----------

